# Brother Crow



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

BROTHER CROW
Wise eyes, that watched and waited
Everyday, knowing my face
Ancient survivor, Brother Crow...
There was the Eagle
With talons sharp
That sought you out for breakfast
But you were wise, 
And cunning, too
With tricks well learned
From your Ancients,
You lived to trick again....
But now,
My Brother Crow,
You lay broken
The cunning faded from lifeless eyes
That will never see another dawn,
Nor mock, in boisterous call,
The evening sunset
For you were tricked
By cruel men
Who drive steel on wheels
Without mercy!
So I will bury you
And restore your dignity,
Brother Crow,
Beneath the Elms
Which you so loved.
They shall not take you
From this Land
As they have taken my people.....
And in your offspring,
You will live on
That will irk the white eyes...
Perhaps you had
One more trick left in you,
my Brother, afterall.....
Rest Well, Brother Crow!
A poem by Lindylou June 28th, 2010


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lindylou,
I love it. RIP Brother Crow. Peace  YaSin.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Very nice, I love it......*


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Wonderful poetry!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Beautifully written, Lindylou!*

What a moving tribute to a lovely Crow!

My sincere condolences for a life cut short way too soon...

Sending conforting thoughts with love and hugs

Shi


----------

